# Goin traditional



## bilgerat (May 10, 2017)

sold the Hoyt , don't really like the X-bow. Soooo. Im goin traditional. Looking at getting a  Recurve  . My buddy said I should bet a long bow if I really wanted to go traditional. What would Yall recommend ? Lookin to spend around 300


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 10, 2017)

I would recommend shooting them both.I found the longbow I tried gave more hand shock than I wanted.Whereas the Bear Grizzly recurve is very smooth.


----------



## Dennis (May 10, 2017)

The easiest transition from compound to traditional is a recurve because the grip is similar. I would get a samick sage to start or a used custom to get started. Biggest thing is to get the correct arrow for your set up. Also I would start with a 40# bow to learn proper form and to get started correctly. Even if you shot a 70# compound 40# is enough to hunt in GA. and a whole lot more fun to practice with because you will find that trad is a whole lot more fun to shoot and you will need to shoot alot to begin with. Get with someone close to you to help you shorten the learning curve.


----------



## sawtooth (May 10, 2017)

Dennis said exactly what I would've said.


----------



## bilgerat (May 10, 2017)

is a  Martin Archery Jaguar Elite 45# takedown recurve  for $166. a good deal? anyone have one and is it a good bow?


----------



## Dennis (May 10, 2017)

As far as a new bow the Samick Sage is the best bow for the money at 140.00 and it will shoot with the high dollar bows. If you want to come to Loganville and shoot ours to try it out.


----------



## John Cooper (May 10, 2017)

Listen to Dennis and Dendy. They kinda know what they are talking about.....lol

Get the Sage with 40's now and if you want to go up in weight you can buy some heavier limbs later on. 

I came along back in the day when you shot the most weight you could pull...... I still do that for the most part, but agree lighter is better when starting out.


----------



## oldfella1962 (May 11, 2017)

300 dollars will get you quite a lot of quality bow. Or maybe 200 on a bow and get arrows and a glove with the extra 100 dollars. BTW 3Rivers Archery is a great company - all they deal with is traditional archery. Whether a recurve or longbow, buy and learn how to use a BOW STRINGER - it's safer for you and better for your bow too.


----------



## deast1988 (May 11, 2017)

I found out quick, basically drop 2ins off your draw length an 20lbs off your wheels. But to be comfortable drop more then 20lbs. If your shooting 70lbs on the compound 40-45 is great starting place, Bear Super Grizzly or Hoyt Buffalo gets my vote. Buffalo lets u get limbs as you grow into it more expensive but the thing shoots amazing. The Super Grizz takes fast flight strings and is a solid bow to start with. 40-45lbs is plenty to start with.


----------



## Clipper (May 11, 2017)

Look at the list of upcoming shoots and go to the first one you can make.  Folks will be glad to let you try out their bows and then you will know whether you like the way a recurve shoots or would prefer a longbow.  Pay attention to what was posted above as it was good advice.


----------



## bilgerat (May 12, 2017)

Thanks for all the advice, I should have titled this goin back to traditional, I grew up shooting them as I  am old as dirt. IJust made a deal on a RER XR recurve with 51lb draw, A little more than I wanted to spend but Its a beautiful bow . I should have it sometime next week and cant wait to shoot it!


----------



## John Cooper (May 12, 2017)

You won't go wrong with the Rivers Edge..... Kevin built awesome bows! 51 pounds is fine in my book as a starter bow. Be sure and post up some pics when you get the bow!


----------



## bilgerat (May 12, 2017)

will do, when is the next Gainesville shoot and gathering?, would really like to meet some of Yall and get some advice on set up and shoot some 3D.


----------



## bilgerat (May 12, 2017)

here's a  few pics from the seller


----------



## robert carter (May 13, 2017)

Fine bow.RC


----------



## Dennis (May 13, 2017)

Gainesville shoot is the first Sunday in June


----------



## bilgerat (May 13, 2017)

Dennis said:


> Gainesville shoot is the first Sunday in June



Ill be there, lookin forward to it


----------

